# Past month's Haulage



## ibreakhearts66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yesterday I bought the Smashbox Studio Pop Ultimate Palette and an NYX trio called Aquamarine and got a nice freebie--Smashbox Soft Lights Tint and fan brush. Then at CVS I bought 3 Revlon Just Bitten lip stains and balms in Desire (which I don't like very much), Passion, and Beloved. Haven't tried the last two. Am considering returning them and rebuying them at Ulta where I can actually return them if I don't like them. I also got a Revlon ColorStay Overtime lip color in "Keep Blushing"

  	A week or so ago I got the UD Vice Palette which I LOVE and then ended up returning everything else I bought.

  	From Sephora, 5 of their jumbo eyeliners in Grey Glitter, Purple Glitter, Beige Glitter, Gold, and Mauve Shimmer. Have yet to decide how I feel about these.

  	Also from Ulta on ANOTHER day (the day I did a LOT of damage to my wallet): Bare Minerals Ready powder in light, Bare Minerals E/S in Moss, then with that came free sampler of a mini Prime Time face primer, a lipgloss, and a mini Vintage Peach blush. 

  	Same day, NYX lippie in Sweet Pink, Revlon in Gentlemen Prefer Pink, and Revlon in Luminous Pink (Revlon was on sale). Also got a Revlon Just Bitten but I don't remember the name of the color, and a ColorStay Overtime in a name I don't remember.

  	The Smashbox Palette





  	45 Eyeshadows, 6 blushes, 6 lipcolors, 9 gel eyeliners, and 8 "looks" (each of those cards have something on the back too).

  	I'm in love with it. Oh it also comes with 2 brushes, at least one of which is double sides, but both may be.

  	Phew. I gotta cut back


----------



## tiffmegz (Oct 27, 2012)

Great haul! You just inspired me to post my past months haul too lol  I also spy the little lesson card on the left. Very similar to the FOTD that you posted today


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Oct 27, 2012)

tiffmegz said:


> Great haul! You just inspired me to post my past months haul too lol  I also spy the little lesson card on the left. Very similar to the FOTD that you posted today


  	That's because that's the lesson card I used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just added in the extra crease color because it was a little too plain for me without an emphasis on the crease.


----------



## tiffmegz (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep gotcha


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 28, 2012)

Great haul  Enjoy all your goodies... I have Revlon Luminous Pink, it's soooo pretty, you'll love it


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Noticed these cards on the bottom of the pic - may I ask do these come with the palette? I never buy makeup when I don't know what to do with it (how to combine it), so these cards are a really cool feature...


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Noticed these cards on the bottom of the pic - may I ask do these come with the palette? I never buy makeup when I don't know what to do with it (how to combine it), so these cards are a really cool feature...


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

I noticed these cards on the bottom of the pic - may I ask do these come with the palette? I never buy makeup when I don't know what to do with it (how to combine it), so these cards are a really cool feature...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 14, 2012)

Great hual! 
  	The palette looks amazing!


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Great hual!
> The palette looks amazing!


  	Omg it is. I use it ALL of the time. I spent the night at my friend's last night (and stayed up all night attempting but failing miserably at studying) and had to pack in a rush because of street closures due to construction. If I had the brushes still in the palette and not in my brush holder, all I would have needed to bring is the palette (which is relatively compact considering how much it holds), brushes, primer, powder, mascara. But me, being indecisive, brought the palette, brushes, liquid eyeliner pen, several lippies (which I have to add to this haul), a couple of extra eyeshadows in case I wanted to do something different, and a separate bronzer lol. Oh and my primers. What can I say, I'm not good at packing light in a time crunch, and I like being able to play with my makeup. But naturally, I forgot my slanted liner brush and my mascara. Boooo. 

  	But yeah I HIGHLY recommend the palette. I keep meaning to do a review, but feel obliged to do swatches as well, and 45 (if I recall correctly) shadows is a LOT to swatch. I'm still a newbie here, so some feedback would be appreciated. Do you guys, first of all, think it's worth a review? If I do a review, would it be acceptable to maybe swatch 5 shadows at a time? Like have the review with the first 5 shadows, then do follow up posts when I have time to swatch the next row (and the next row, and the next row...). And I guess a follow up question would be, should I do each set of swatches separately in terms of a different comment for every row? Or just keep modifying my original post? I was thinking follow up comments would make sense because it would "bump" the review up so people would see the new set of swatches, but idk if that would clog up the forums.


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice haul  I need to get my hands on that Smashbox palette!


----------



## felicialazaar (Dec 29, 2012)

ibreakhearts66 said:


> _Yes, they do. They're not the most dramatic of looks on my skin tone, but each card is double sided, so it comes with 8 "looks" telling you where to put what eyeshadow. Sorry I took so long to get back to you on that!_
> 
> 
> _But yeah I HIGHLY recommend the palette. I keep meaning to do a review, but feel obliged to do swatches as well, and 45 (if I recall correctly) shadows is a LOT to swatch. I'm still a newbie here, so some feedback would be appreciated. Do you guys, first of all, think it's worth a review? If I do a review, would it be acceptable to maybe swatch 5 shadows at a time? Like have the review with the first 5 shadows, then do follow up posts when I have time to swatch the next row (and the next row, and the next row...). And I guess a follow up question would be, should I do each set of swatches separately in terms of a different comment for every row? Or just keep modifying my original post? I was thinking follow up comments would make sense because it would "bump" the review up so people would see the new set of swatches, but idk if that would clog up the forums._


 *Good question... I'd try to swatch 10 at a time (on the arm?) to at least get the swatches done quickly and let others post theirs, too in a kind of collective swatch thread about this very palette only? And then review 5 at a time as you said as this is quite some work, isnt it!*


----------

